
Inside Facebook Messages' Application Server - atularora
http://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-engineering/inside-facebook-messages-application-server/10150162742108920
======
schumihan
"A user's data is stored in a single row in HBase"

Some column families of HBase can be accumulated to hundreds of mega bytes
very easily, I'm afraid...

------
ra
I'm really surprised to learn that they use Haystack here.

That's really cool for both Haystack and Django.

~~~
jamie
I think that's a different project; probably this:
<http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=76191543919>

I think you're thinking of this: <http://haystacksearch.org/>

~~~
ra
Ahhh... yes. thanks.

I was wondering what they were using as an indexer :-)

